# Mom's Sock Yarn Hat ... A Pattern



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

After spending most the day chatting with my Mom, this is what I have been able to piece together for her sock yarn hat. 
DISCLAIMER : 
I am not a knitter myself, if there are better or clearer ways to do the pattern go for it, this is only an idea. Mom does changes to suit herself as she goes along daily! 
The hat pictured is a 7 point star decrease, the pattern is written for a 5 star decrease.
Fit depends on your gauge, yarn, and ability. 
Her hats are usually 7 stitches to the inch with sock weight yarn.

Abreviations: 
Increase f/b = knit front and back of stitch.
Twisted Rib = k1 in back of stitch, purl 1

Mom's 5 Pointed Star Sock Yarn Hat

Cast on 130 sts using 2.25mm 16" circular or dpns.

Knit in twisted rib for 2 to 2.25 inches. * The wide band is what defines the hat and makes it fit well.

Now for the increase row. Increase 60 stitches evenly around. (knit 1, knit f/b ) 190 stitches.

Switch to 2.5mm- 2.75 and knit around for 4 inches ( body of hat ) More if you want more slouch.
Get ready to decrease 60 stitches.

Place marker and knit 1, knit 2 together once around. 130 sts.

Knit 1 round placing markers every 26 stitches from beginning.

Next row*** -Knit up to the last 3 stitches before each marker - Knit 2 tog. Knit 1.

Continue knitting ***row until knitting is impossible on the circular and divide stitches equally between 3 dpn's.

Continue with *** row until you have 8 stitches left.
Pull yarn through and secure.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Nice looking hat, I really like the way it fits.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Love it, thank your Mom and thank you!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for both of your hard work.


----------



## desertgirl (Jan 26, 2013)

such a cute hat, I will try it! Thank you, both.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Love this hat thank you.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Mitzi said:


> Nice looking hat, I really like the way it fits.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice pattern for a lovely hat. Thanks to both of you.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks to mom and you


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

welcome back :thumbup:


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you for posting your Mom's pattern and thank you to your Mom for sharing her pattern. I will be adding this to my to do list.


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Many thanks to your Mom and for your effort :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

That is so pretty, thank you :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

That looks like it might be good for a Chemo hat..


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks. I've copied it to Word and saved it. Will definitely knit it. It's cute and looks warm.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Many thanks to you and your Mum for giving us this pattern . It would look so different with different patterned sock yarns. Definitely one to go into my collection.


----------



## lynmar64 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks a Bunch! This is a lovely pattern!!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

I LOVE it and can't wait to knit it!!!!!!!


----------



## olympiacocoa (Jul 24, 2011)

Love this pattern but wondering how much yarn is needed? I don't keep sock yarn in my stash so will have to go buy some!


----------



## pattio (Oct 19, 2012)

Thank you and your Mom for the pattern.


----------



## Bride in '59 (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. I have quite a stash of sock yarn. I will surely try it--I like to knit with my sock yarn in the summer.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks to you and your mom. A beautiful hat and a very thoughtful gesture!


----------



## Williesied (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you for doing this for us. Appreciate it. Do you know how much yarn she uses. 100 grams ?


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Very pretty hat! Thanks for sharing and great pictures, too.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for the pattern. Nice looking hat.


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Lovely hat- Thanks to you and thanks to your Mom! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## South Africa (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow, thank you for sharing your mom's pattern.

Natalie


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Thank you to both you and your Mom for sharing this lovely pattern!


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Hmmmm ghost hit send!
Thanks to you and your Mom, and now to wait until an experienced KP'r to come along and tell us pattern only knitters go to do/change over to the 7 point star decrease, hint, hint.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

user119968 said:


> After spending most the day chatting with my Mom, this is what I have been able to piece together for her sock yarn hat.
> DISCLAIMER :
> I am not a knitter myself, if there are better or clearer ways to do the pattern go for it, this is only an idea. Mom does changes to suit herself as she goes along daily!
> The hat pictured is a 7 point star decrease, the pattern is written for a 5 star decrease.
> ...


Good for you... I knew you could get that pattern. And Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Morning all, 
Mom says that you can get it out of a 50 gr. 213 yds ball but depending on your tension might need an extra yard from another ball. 
100 gr ball no problem.
Krestiekrew, I sweat bullets trying to put the pattern together for the 5 star... I will see what I can come up with, it might take a few days! Today Mom has lost her glasses, so I have a job to do when I visit next..... hope they are not on the top of her head!


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

What a great hat, thanks to you and your Mom for taking the time to work this out and sharing it.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

The pattern looks easy and the hat is very pretty. Thanks for
posting.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I give your Mother a lot of credit to make these hats with small needles.
She must be a fast and steady knitter!

Thanks for sharing the pattern!


----------



## Little Old Lady (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

grandmann said:


> I give your Mother a lot of credit to make these hats with small needles.
> She must be a fast and steady knitter!
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pattern!


Yes, she can knit a hat in one day! And by using the sock yarn that has fairisle patterning you can get a pretty spiffy looking hat.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> That looks like it might be good for a Chemo hat..


Exactly what I thought. I'm going to try it now. Looks like it will be cool for summer.


----------



## grammaneice (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Bridgeknitter (Sep 18, 2014)

user119968 said:


> After spending most the day chatting with my Mom, this is what I have been able to piece together for her sock yarn hat.
> DISCLAIMER :
> I am not a knitter myself, if there are better or clearer ways to do the pattern go for it, this is only an idea. Mom does changes to suit herself as she goes along daily!
> The hat pictured is a 7 point star decrease, the pattern is written for a 5 star decrease.
> ...


I really like this hat! About how many 50-gram balls of sock yarn does it take?


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

If your a tight knitter, and get a not too tight knit piece with the needle size you chose, you might get it out of 1 50g ball. You could make amendments to the length of the band, but the wider it is the nicer it looks. 
I understand the basics of knitting but am not really a knitter with any experience under my belt, so feel reluctant to say exactly, not having made it myself!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you and your Mom for sharing this lovely hat ! &#128522;


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks to you and your Mom.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You and your mom are absolutely phenomenal. That is no small feat you took on, not being a knitter and mom giving such wonderful directions, is so inspirational.

I know I speak for everyone here, thank you so much, both your efforts are greatly appreciated.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Thank you and thanks to your lovely mom for sharing her pattern.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

I just saved the pattern. I can't wait to make the hat. Please give your mom a big hug from me next time you visit. Rosemary


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

thank you. love the hat


----------



## loghaula 2 (Jan 30, 2015)

Will definitely make this; nice pattern and easy. I prefer to knit with finer yarns, so this is right up my alley. Thanks to the both of you for sharing.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Linda F. (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you so much for taking the time to get the pattern!


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

So cute!! Thank you &#128522;


----------



## judsretired (Apr 14, 2011)

Just printed the pattern off so I can get to work on making it. Thanks to you and your mom. I have just the skein to get started on the hat.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much for this pattern. Quite a gift to all of us. Hope that you learn how to knit. If you lived near me, I would gladly teach you how. You are so very generous to have done this for all of us knitters. Please thank your mom for me too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thanks to you and your Mum for sharing. &#128158;


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you to you and your mom!


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks to both of you. Will be using this lovely pattern for many Christmas gifts.


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

dear user......thanks to you AND your mom

anxious to give this lovely hat a try :thumbup:


----------



## badolan (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you and your Mom for the pattern.


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Love the pattern; thank you and your Mother so much!

Donna K


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

God bless you both for sharing !!! i have a very limited income and so appreciate a nice pattern with sock yarn !! - i think my hat will lat forever. i found sock yarn at the thrift store and am not experienced enought for trying socks yet BUT I AM A HAT PERSON SO i can now use some sock yarn thx to you !


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Enjoy, Barbbfly! Sock yarn is underestimated... it can be used to make many beautiful delicate accessories, and because of it's yardage will go a long ways.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

yes its great - is that needle a 2.75 mm or us size? did she use dble pointed needls ? have a good day my dear


----------



## Mamainastitch (Feb 12, 2015)

Love this...thank you for sharing!


----------



## snowflakedawn (Dec 23, 2014)

Nice hat. Thanks to you and your mom. How many skeins did she Use?


----------



## snowflakedawn (Dec 23, 2014)

Nice hat. Thanks to you and your mom. How many skeins did she Use?


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

we got to get ALL THE DETAILS HAHA **will your mom do a youtube video on how to make it ??? --i am just joking lol soo funny to me - these comments will never for you - you did not know what you were getting into -did you ? God bless you dear and your mom u r blessed to have her -my mom died very tragically when i was 11 yr - i am 57yr now and i still miss her !


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for this pattern. It looks great. Do you know about how much yarn this takes? I'm hoping that some leftover yarns will work.


----------



## Sandy Hill (Sep 5, 2012)

I love what you did with it. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

The hat can take just over 1 50 gr. ball of sock yarn if you make the rib brim 2-2.25 inches. You can cut back on the brim but it doesn't fit as nice.


----------



## 1KraftyKraut (Jun 2, 2011)

I used 2.1 Oz of Paton's Kroy Socks Stripes, color burnished Sierra stripes.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

1KraftyKraut said:


> I used 2.1 Oz of Paton's Kroy Socks Stripes, color burnished Sierra stripes.


Lovely KraftyKraut, such beautiful colours! Patons Kroy is a little bit thicker than the yarn my mom uses, I believe it's a 4 ply sock yarn, and it made you a nice hat. Thank you for sharing your work!


----------



## 1KraftyKraut (Jun 2, 2011)

Made one more with Loops & Threads Luxury Sock yarn, color #2.

Love the pattern!

Thank you and your mom for sharing the pattern :thumbup:


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

thank your mother for us- how nice of her to share her wisdom and skill with us! It just so happens I found a few balls of sock yarn and was looking to make a chemo hat for a friend- I am putting your mom's hat on needles as we "speak". Thank you!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

knitonashingle said:


> thank your mother for us- how nice of her to share her wisdom and skill with us! It just so happens I found a few balls of sock yarn and was looking to make a chemo hat for a friend- I am putting your mom's hat on needles as we "speak". Thank you!


Thankyou knitonashingle, I will tell mom of the good thing you are doing for another, that will please her immensely!

IKraftyKraut.....you go girl! Your last hat is a knockout!


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

user119968 said:


> Thankyou knitonashingle, I will tell mom of the good thing you are doing for another, that will please her immensely!
> 
> it is coming out beautifully! :thumbup:
> 
> IKraftyKraut.....you go girl! Your last hat is a knockout!


----------



## 1KraftyKraut (Jun 2, 2011)

Just one more LOVE THIS PATTERN

Wanted a more girly look, used Sock Ease Prints by Lion Brand


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

1KraftyKraut said:


> Just one more LOVE THIS PATTERN
> 
> Wanted a more girly look, used Sock Ease Prints by Lion Brand


Wow! 1KraftyKraut, you have the hat down pat now, this one is stunning!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

like the look and fit of hat. most hats are like beanies and I don't care for them


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

user119968 said:


> After spending most the day chatting with my Mom, this is what I have been able to piece together for her sock yarn hat.
> DISCLAIMER :
> I am not a knitter myself, if there are better or clearer ways to do the pattern go for it, this is only an idea. Mom does changes to suit herself as she goes along daily!
> The hat pictured is a 7 point star decrease, the pattern is written for a 5 star decrease.
> ...


How darling!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## Pixiedust (Aug 30, 2013)

I like this hat very much.


----------



## Charlene12 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you for sharing. On the must do list to knit.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

1KraftyKraut said:


> Just one more LOVE THIS PATTERN
> 
> Wanted a more girly look, used Sock Ease Prints by Lion Brand


Your hats are all lovely! Is this a seven pointer? If so, would you please share how you changed it.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

I can't do that myself mmMardi as much as I would like to as I am not a gifted knitter. My mom has been ill and is not up to explaining it, so the 5 star will have to be it. Thank you for your complement as well! Trish


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

I totally understand, I can't do it either! I was hoping "1KraftyKraut" knew how.

I hope your mom feels better soon and thank you again for posting.



user119968 said:


> I can't do that myself mmMardi as much as I would like to as I am not a gifted knitter. My mom has been ill and is not up to explaining it, so the 5 star will have to be it. Thank you for your complement as well! Trish


----------



## 1KraftyKraut (Jun 2, 2011)

I found my notes for the 7 star, hope they are correct

Cast on 189 stitches, use directions for 5 point, when ready to decrease knit 27 sts, place marker

knit 2tog before each marker like in 5 point directions

fingers crossed 

:shock:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Thank you 1KraftyKraut for your help!


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you so much!



1KraftyKraut said:


> I found my notes for the 7 star, hope they are correct
> 
> Cast on 189 stitches, use directions for 5 point, when ready to decrease knit 27 sts, place marker
> 
> ...


----------



## britmaid (Jul 26, 2011)

user119968 said:


> After spending most the day chatting with my Mom, this is what I have been able to piece together for her sock yarn hat.
> DISCLAIMER :
> I am not a knitter myself, if there are better or clearer ways to do the pattern go for it, this is only an idea. Mom does changes to suit herself as she goes along daily!
> The hat pictured is a 7 point star decrease, the pattern is written for a 5 star decrease.
> ...


thankyou for the pattern I saw the same thing awhile ago but was for a baby glad this design is adult size


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Love it! I have something similar in my "Folk Hats" pattern book, but I like your mother's version better - softer and fuller - not as structured. Bravo!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Thank you mopgenorth! That will make my mom very happy that you are enjoying the pattern!


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

What a nice hat! Thank you so much for making the effort to obtain your Mom's pattern. Please let her know how many of us appreciate her sharing it. Hope she feels better soon. I have been looking for a different hat pattern that I would like to wear and I even have some sock yarn on hand!


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

I really like that. If my arthritic wrist and shoulder will let me, I may try making one. Thank you!


----------



## greenweeds (Jul 7, 2019)

Thank you for this pattern. As a couple of people have asked about the 7 point version, I thought I would share how I made mine. 
I used sock yarn, 460 yards per 100g from Suburban Stitcher, colourway Lady Bird (it was a present) and used about half of it for the hat i.e. 230yds/50g.

Firstly, I had 2mm needles for the rib so I made a cast of 144 stitches for my 21 inch head. 130 stitches was too few. After that, though, I followed the pattern in terms of stocking stitch and measurements.

After the rib, I knitted just over 4 inches (4.25 I'd say) before decreasing evenly in the round to 175 stitches. I then knitted a round marking out every 25 stitches (instead of 36) in order to make the seven points of the "star". The rest of the pattern I continued to the end, and it all came out well.

Hope that is helpful to someone? I have added photos on facebook, here's one of them https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2397787100287818&set=pcb.2397787343621127&type=3&theater


----------

